# Need help on NOKIA C6...URGENT



## napster007 (May 23, 2010)

hey guys,
i'm going to buy a phone soon now and my budget in 10-12k. i was almost ready for the samsung monte which has been recently launched but then i heard about the new nokia C6 being launched.... so thats y i needed to ask u ppl for help. i have basic 2 questions :

1.> how much exactly will the NOKIA C6 cost?
2.> when will it be available in the market, where can i buy it in delhi?

thanks in advance guys.


----------



## napster007 (May 24, 2010)

78 views, no replies?? no one has any opinions??


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2010)

I read somewhere that it would cost around 14k

They must be available by now i think...


----------



## nikhilpai (May 24, 2010)

C6 MRP is Rs.13k. So street price should be around Rs.12k
Availability will be in June (probably end of June)


----------



## napster007 (May 24, 2010)

^^thx...i asked the shopkeepers...all they say is "pata nahi sab". i'm eagerly waiting for this.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 25, 2010)

napster007 said:


> ^^thx...i asked the shopkeepers...all they say is "pata nahi sab". i'm eagerly waiting for this.


 

 am also very eager to buy it bro. tell me whn u got it


----------



## vinit suri (May 26, 2010)

can someone tell me if the nokia c6 is available in the grey market??? coz the nokia site shows n900 as coming soon but its available in the grey market and the nokia site shows the c6 also as coming soon...so is it available anywhere yet?


----------



## rkneo11 (May 26, 2010)

I'm guessing around 11-12K... Will be freely available mid June in markets... New delhi maybe first week June...


----------



## hackerzlab (Jun 21, 2010)

wrong answers. still not available and its already in the last week of june.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 21, 2010)

plz informe me guys when avialable...


----------



## hackerzlab (Jun 23, 2010)

during diwali is what every store salesmen said.


----------



## napster007 (Jun 23, 2010)

crap! i was thinking it was going to come out this july?? WTF?


----------



## Nithu (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm also waiting for that mobile. Still no update about release date.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 24, 2010)

mee too... but is it worth it? its symbian s60  other option is Samsung Spica android around de same price!


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 24, 2010)

It is as good as N97 and is in-expensive (around 12K) so it is a good value for money. Whether it is worth for, you have to decide


----------



## napster007 (Jun 25, 2010)

is the C series it out yet?


----------



## hackerzlab (Jun 30, 2010)

June 30 today and no sign of it. everyone is clueless.
so much for the publicity nokia promises - q2.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2010)

napster007 said:


> is the C series it out yet?



why not get Nokia X6 that has capacitive touch and 16gig onboard or Samsung Wave with Bada OS?


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 2, 2010)

desiibond said:


> why not get Nokia X6 that has capacitive touch and 16gig onboard or Samsung Wave with Bada OS?



...have had enough with touch screen phones. simple as that. can't type while on the move being the No. 1 reason.


----------



## blacklight (Jul 4, 2010)

C6 is due for launch on 30 July in UK (Got the info from play.com Check here Play.com (UK) - Mobile - Free Delivery ) not sure how reliable that date is ..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2010)

If C6 is launching with N8 y dont nokia put symbian 3 on C6 also


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 4, 2010)

infibeam.com has it online since April as coming soon. I thought this would be my first nokia phone but damn them. 

all the nokia dealers says nothing but just speculates that i *might* come during diwali.


----------



## dilipc (Jul 4, 2010)

nokia c6 available in chennai at rs.21,990/-


----------



## Dark Core (Jul 4, 2010)

^^
22K? fr Nokia C6


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2010)

dilipc said:


> nokia c6 available in chennai at rs.21,990/-



Its not even released yet...is it some kind of pre-order


----------



## rkneo11 (Jul 4, 2010)

dilipc said:


> nokia c6 available in chennai at rs.21,990/-



guess it is a grey market piece


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2010)

rkneo11 said:


> guess it is a grey market piece



Gray Market...Bro its not yet released anywhere in world...still its comming soon


----------



## napster007 (Jul 5, 2010)

i'm seriously getting tired of waiting for this!!!  is it going to release b4 july 25??


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 5, 2010)

dilipc said:


> nokia c6 available in chennai at rs.21,990/-



so confidently? LOL.. another fake news


----------



## dilipc (Jul 5, 2010)

check out the link

Sri Vasavi Mobiles


----------



## Nithu (Jul 5, 2010)

napster007 said:


> i'm seriously getting tired of waiting for this!!!  is it going to release b4 july 25??



Me too... 
I'm afraid, i guess it'll cost more than 15K


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 6, 2010)

this is what the store in chennai said:

Me: Message: could you please confirm if the Nokia C6 is available in your store. I would like to come and purchase it tomorrow.

Sri Vasavi: Weekend.

Me: hi,weekend? what do you mean?

Sri Vasavi: Store.
--------------------------------------------------------
weird. which proves they dont have it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL what exactly did they mean...come to store on weekend and they have it???


----------



## napster007 (Jul 7, 2010)

is it really gonna cost more than 14k?? The news all over the web says it'll be no more than 14!!! WTF?? any clarity?


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 8, 2010)

no word. just rumours from here and there...

nokia c6 would go down the drain if its anything above 13-14k. we have so many choices above this range.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 8, 2010)

yes i totally agree... any word on when its releasing??


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 8, 2010)

nope but the minute i get a confirm news, i'll post it here.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 8, 2010)

^^thanks.. do post it.... i'll buy it on the day of release..


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't go for what those stupid owners say, they just want to fool you around. 

You got to face the music that C6 will be available by the end of July, and it will take atleast a week for it to luanch in india. What my prediction is, it will be released on the same date when N8 is scheduled to be released. N8 will be launched in UK on 24th of July, so on the same date C6 too should be released.

Goodluck


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2010)

where did u find that N8 will be released on 24 July...every discussion says that it will be released in last week of August or 24 August....


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 10, 2010)

its already available as reported in gsmarena dot com

m on vacation now.. could anyone of you please confirm through your local dealers and stores?


----------



## napster007 (Jul 10, 2010)

in delhi its not yet available...


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 17, 2010)

any updates on c6. Availability , price , reviews ?
C6-01 with 8 mp camera spoted on nokia.nl


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 18, 2010)

c6 is Marked as coming soon in Univercell website and price tag there is 15k approx...

Arun


----------



## pauldmps (Jul 18, 2010)

I strongly recommend buying this phone instead of going for anything else. Its truly VFM.
While its details are available on Nokia's Indian site, no word of availability is out yet.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 18, 2010)

this is baaddd!! i'm dyin waitin!


----------



## nikhilpai (Jul 18, 2010)

Available on ebay for 17k. Guess you will have to wait for official release.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2010)

Guys good news...C6 is now selling in UK...will hopefully come to India very soon

Bad news is that its price is high @ 340euro


----------



## napster007 (Jul 21, 2010)

^^really????? crap man that is bad!! even expensive than mini?? BAD!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2010)

napster007 said:


> ^^really????? crap man that is bad!! even expensive than mini?? BAD!!



Yaah read the news at gsmarena

The QWERTY Nokia C6 now on sale in UK, costs hefty 289 pounds - GSMArena.com news

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------

one more news from techtree.com which says that C6 will be launched in India in September...@12-14k
Techtree.com India > News > Consumer Electronics > Nokia to Launch C6 in September


----------



## nikhilpai (Jul 21, 2010)

C6 delayed to September first week in India. Nokia is self-destructing now.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 22, 2010)

This is really funnly, pointing to a Pakistani site which is more like a black market


----------



## napster007 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bad bad bad from nokia!!!


----------

